# From log to lumber.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well most of you remember that cherry log that I dragged down the street in my truck just after the new shocks and springs went it. 
Well the truck did fine. I was able to start milling it today with my timber jig chainsaw attachment. 
I only was able to go about half way today. Ran out of time and my chain got dull, so I'll finish it up later. 
Here it is set up with the timber jig. Making the first cut



















Here's the first slab off of it. 



















Here's 4 of them that I got cut today. Their 9'x about 15"










Here's what i have stickered and stacked for now. 
This thing kinda kicked my butt today. The ends that you see closer to you have a slight angle due to starting there. It flattens out as you move down the log. 
I'll try to get better close up pics of the slabs, they almost look like there's some spalting to it. 
It's back breaking work. But fun. 
Oh their cut 5/4. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice work. what are they for?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> nice work. what are they for?


Thanks mid. 
Not sure yet. Lol they'll sit there for a year or so to dry.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice work Dominick. I like that sled and may need to borrow that idea. Can you post more pix of the sled/jig and how you are cutting that?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Nice work Dominick. I like that sled and may need to borrow that idea. Can you post more pix of the sled/jig and how you are cutting that?


Sure no problem Shop dad. I'll take closer pics tomorrow morning with a description. It's a jig that has to be made for working with the timber jig. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Just a heads up, in my years of drying lumber I found if you dont have lots of weight or straps holding cherry down to a flat/ level surface you end up with a twisted boards. You put alot of effort in cutting it and would hate to see all your hard work for unusable boards.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Logger said:


> Just a heads up, in my years of drying lumber I found if you dont have lots of weight or straps holding cherry down to a flat/ level surface you end up with a twisted boards. You put alot of effort in cutting it and would hate to see all your hard work for unusable boards.


Thanks for the tip logger. I've dried some cherry in the past with no weight or straps with good results, but that was cut at 8/4 this is cut at 5/4 
So I'll look into that. 
Thanks again.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Thanks for the tip logger. I've dried some cherry in the past with no weight or straps with good results, but that was cut at 8/4 this is cut at 5/4
> So I'll look into that.
> Thanks again.


dom, im looking into one of those metal banding thingys that shippers use that uses the metal strap and stuff. get some strap every now and again with the pallets i get. you might be interested.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> dom, im looking into one of those metal banding thingys that shippers use that uses the metal strap and stuff. get some strap every now and again with the pallets i get. you might be interested.


Yea it's called a banding machine. Never had to use one before. Just don't want to compress to much and bow your stack. But good idea Never the less. If you find one let me know. Not sure where to get one.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Nice work Dominick. I like that sled and may need to borrow that idea. Can you post more pix of the sled/jig and how you are cutting that?


Hey shop dad. That sled is nothing more than two 2x6s mine is 12' long. You don't have to make it that long. I put a dato in the center one and glued and put L brackets for squareness. 










In order to use this sled you need this attachment for your chainsaw. The timber jig.










That top plate goes up and down. Depending on the thickness you want. There are rollers that ride along the sled. 










The side on the left attaches to the log, and the right side is where the timber jig rides on. 
I use the sled for the first cut, to get a flat spot. Then I'll use a 2x12 attached to the flat spot and the timber jig top plate rides along the top of 2x12. Follow so far. Lol
Typically your supposed to use the sled to make 3 cuts into the log. I find it to be a pain in the @$$
The way I do it will leave a live edge on both sides. That's what I like. Other way you have no live edge, just plain old boards. 
Hope this helped. 
Thanks.
Edit: this pic clearly shows how it rides on the sled.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Yea it's called a banding machine. Never had to use one before. Just don't want to compress to much and bow your stack. But good idea Never the less. If you find one let me know. Not sure where to get one.


ULINE or Ebay. google it. i would only do it on the stickers so you dont bow it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> ULINE or Ebay. google it. i would only do it on the stickers so you dont bow it.


Yea good point. Makes sense


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, when its done drying, their going to be a cool something. Awesome!


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

The rachet straps are better, as the wood dries it shrinks and the metal bands get loose, with the rachet you just tighten it when you see its getting loose instead of cutting and replacing the bands.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Logger said:


> The rachet straps are better, as the wood dries it shrinks and the metal bands get loose, with the rachet you just tighten it when you see its getting loose instead of cutting and replacing the bands.


Well hey I've got plenty of those. Lol
I'm only half way with that log, stay tuned. I'm getting down to the good stuff soon.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Still in Mich, Dom.
Sorry I missed this and the cutting. 

We can speed dry that stuff, ya know. You'll lose some in the process due to crack/warp, though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Still in Mich, Dom.
> Sorry I missed this and the cutting.
> 
> We can speed dry that stuff, ya know. You'll lose some in the process due to crack/warp, though.


Lol. Don't want to speed dry it. Needs to dry slowly. There's more cutting to be done


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I like that TimberJig. Looks very handy. Was checking out the video here:

http://www.logosol.us/sawmills/big-mill-system/big-mill-timberjig.html?media=1&key=lpD8QRRA

Unfortunately it looks like my Stihl 026 doesn't have the bolt-holes on the underside required. Wondering if I could use the sled idea without it?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> I like that TimberJig. Looks very handy. Was checking out the video here:
> 
> http://www.logosol.us/sawmills/big-mill-system/big-mill-timberjig.html?media=1&key=lpD8QRRA
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like my Stihl 026 doesn't have the bolt-holes on the underside required. Wondering if I could use the sled idea without it?


That guy makes it look easy cutting threw that soft tiny pine log. Lol 
I uses my magnum 441 for that cherry. I also have the 026 pro. Bolt holes are in the right locations on mine. 










You remove these and put on these, which come with the jig. 









Then attach jig, and other nuts.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ahhh, I was looking on the bottom! Yeah, that looks like mine. May add one of those to the arsenal some day. Wonder if they ever turn up on CL...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Ahhh, I was looking on the bottom! Yeah, that looks like mine. May add one of those to the arsenal some day. Wonder if they ever turn up on CL...


Lol. Yea I've never seen any on CL in my area. Maybe you'll have better luck. Can't remember what it cost new, but don't think it was that expensive. I've had mine for about 8 years. 
I've got to get a saw mill. My back hurts


----------

